# How many turkistan roaches???



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

This tub is 130 x 130 x 60 mm anyone got a rough idea on how many Turks are in there??




















Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

i would say around 200, are they easy to breed and can they infest houses, was thinking of getting some of these


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah fairly easy..  I've had a few escape and no infestations.. They die fairly quickly if they escape... 

I have loads.. That was from my mainly colony I cleaned out tonight.. Started 3 large colonys from it.. One I've started tonight that I'll probably sell on.. Got about 400 mixed roaches in it.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

you have loads!that must be great to have that many, you would never have to worry about buying them again! lol, i might get some in the future but i will see how my crickets go first, do they breed better than dubia roaches? i am breeding them at the moment as well : victory:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends what you want.. They are faster then dubia's and faster growing.. And faster in general.. Meaning reps etc spot them quickly.. They're not as big as dubia's though.. With can be good too.. I feed my Turks to everything.. Frogs toads mantids turtles beardy and scorpions... Though I do breed dubia's as well.. Both are great.. Can't fault either.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

they do sound better than dubia roaches to be fair, dubias take ages to grow! i could do with something to breed faster and grow a colony faster so then im not spending lots of money on live food haha do you use a heatmat for yours?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes n no to the heat mat... You don't need one but they're fast with.. The room they're in stay in the mid 20's.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

That's pretty good then, saves having to spend about 15-20 pound on a heat mat, I could keep them in my cupboard where its dark too


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah it's brilliant.. As long as it's above 20c your fine..  just takes a little longer fir the nymphs to hatch.. 

I have two large colonys. one, roughly 4000, one with about 600 I put in.it a few months back and a bucket colony with, by your reckoning, 400 in.. With plenty to start 4/5 more so will be selling them soon..  

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

That's mental!u will make loads of money I bet with all them to sell, How long has it been up and running for?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Last year.. Think I started them august 2012.. But I started with around 18-1900.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

vukic said:


> Last year.. Think I started them august 2012.. But I started with around 18-1900..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


How much was it for that many?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

tropicaljoey said:


> can they infest houses,


yes they can!


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

earthtiger said:


> yes they can!


i thought they cant live in houses because theirs no food or water for them?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

That may not happen often, but they can (like crickets can). In an athropod magazine there is an article about roaches and in this article they mention, that there is one proven case in Hamburg (Germany), where they had to clean a house from a reproducing Turkistan roach colony.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

tropicaljoey said:


> How much was it for that many?


Can remember now.. Remember getting a good deal off of a few sellers..  

On the infestation thing.. Isn't Germany warm then here?? Just let a monitor free roam to solve that.. Lol..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

